# Got lucky



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Chasing an obstruction in a steam line, this happened


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Success!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Nothing takes the place of skills. Good job.

Had to peel out portions of nipples many times. Worth it for sure.


----------

